# Cleaning Carboy / Demijohn



## alt (Aug 29, 2004)

i would like to clean this carboy so that i can use it for homemade wine; however i'm not sure what was in it. it is 23" tall, 16" in diameter and has a 3 1/4" outside diameter top. from what i have read up on, it could have been used for almost any liquid. so how do i clean it to make it save for wine. it's such a great carboy that i would love to use it in my home.....but if i can't, i still will enjoy displaying it!
 thanks a lot for any help, at


----------



## alt (Aug 29, 2004)

sorry, i forgot the picture. also it holds almost 11 gallons. thanks, at


----------



## walkingstick (Feb 9, 2006)

I use 1/2 cup of unscented chlorox bleach to clean my 5 and 6 gallon carboys for making beer and meade, then I fill it to the top with water and let it sit for 10 minutes.  After I drain it I rinse it out very well.
 I guess you could use a full cup to do the job.


----------

